# Prat in a Bentley



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I got fuel today at a large, busy and understaffed petrol station in Watford.

The queue to pay was quite long and as each normal human being reached the front to pay
they gave their pump number to the cashier when asked.

But one person when asked which pump, answered; "The Bentley".
"Sorry, what pump number ?" ..... "The BENTLEY" .
"But which pump is it at sir" ..... "IT'S THE BENTLEY" :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif] :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

HighTT said:


> I got fuel today at a large, busy and understaffed petrol station in Watford.
> 
> The queue to pay was quite long and as each normal human being reached the front to pay
> they gave their pump number to the cashier when asked.
> ...


Delusions of grandeur...I've seen it many times.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

cock.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

bentley = vw phaeton in drag

should have been easy - he was the one with the £190 bill for refuelling.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Was it a white one with black wheels, if so he drives like a fecking lunatic. Seen him a couple of times on the 25 around Watford how he is still alive is more luck than judgment, he quiet young (late 20's maybe upto early 40's) I just thought he was a footballer.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Fuckwit :x



hooting_owl said:


> should have been easy - he was the one with the £190 bill for refuelling.


 :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Probably didn't know the number!

If it _was_ a footballer, they're not renowned for being good at school, are they?


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Pity the assistant didn't say "sorry do you mean the Chrysler 300 sir?"


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

manphibian said:


> cock.


+1



T3RBO said:


> Fuckwit :x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

HighTT said:


> "Sorry, what pump number ?" ..... "The BENTLEY" .
> "But which pump is it at sir" ..... "IT'S THE BENTLEY" :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif] :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Did the conversation continue like this?
"Get bent then." 
or:
"What pump, cocksucker?"
or:
"Enough is ENOUGH. I have HAD IT with these motherfuckin' Bentley owners in this mother-fuck-in' garage..."

Jus' wondering is all :lol:


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

fishface said:


> Pity the assistant didn't say "sorry do you mean the Chrysler 300 sir?"


lmao!


----------



## ryantt180 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ha Ha,

I have been to the petrol station many a time and cannot see what pump number i am and said, the Blue TT. Its not a status thing, its just how it is!

I had a GT continental for a few weeks and its certainly not a jumped up VW Phaeton, or a Chrysler! It was pure class in the Dry, and a complete whore in the wet. Sadly it wasnt white with big drug dealer wheels it was some gay Wedgewood blue, with a halfords style Blue Dash and seats. Possibly the worst colour combination you could think on a £90k car but it was a 6.0 w12 and sounded like a fighter jet! I was tempted to do a WAK style induction mod, but i opened the bonnet and realised that i would have to sell the house to fix it if i fucked it up.

Was it thirsty.... yes, like i had put the petrol in the bin at the side of the pump. 5-10 mpg's. 1-3 mpg's if i booted it.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

HighTT said:


> I got fuel today at a large, busy and understaffed petrol station in Watford.
> 
> The queue to pay was quite long and as each normal human being reached the front to pay
> they gave their pump number to the cashier when asked.
> ...


Tosser


----------

